
Show HN: AreYouHappyToday.com – Microblogging to track happiness - madamelic
https://areyouhappytoday.com
======
Sodaware
It's an interesting that could be quite useful. Two things I noticed from a
quick use:

* The page doesn't scale well on mobile. Which is a shame, because I could see it being something I use on my phone to answer quickly

* The homepage doesn't really say a lot about what the app does. Even though it's quite simple looking, a screenshot or two would be nice. Especially when there's a premium option listed on the homepage without showing what it is.

------
madamelic
The story behind AYHT is that I was at a job that I knew I wasn't delighted
at, but I wasn't really sure how long I had been unhappy or what exactly I
wanted.

So after burning out of that, I built AYHT to help better track my happiness
by the day to find patterns and how to help myself improve.

Mostly it is nice to get a message every day that forces me to reflect on the
day and whether I was happy. It helps me appreciate the happy ones and learn
from the bad ones.

